# Asplundh bucket trucks, that bad ?



## TDunk

I'm looking at buying a used bucket truck sometime this year (with a chip box) to retire my other bucket with no box. There seems to be alot of '97-'00 Asplundh trucks coming up for sale, and was looking for some opinions on them. I know there all gassers witch doesn't bother me to much because there cheap and easy to rebuild but other than that i'm looking for the good and bad on these trucks. My one concern is i'd have to travel to go get one and didn't know if they could handle 9 Hrs. of interstate travel or not. Thanks for any help.


----------



## treeclimber101

TDunk said:


> I'm looking at buying a used bucket truck sometime this year (with a chip box) to retire my other bucket with no box. There seems to be alot of '97-'00 Asplundh trucks coming up for sale, and was looking for some opinions on them. I know there all gassers witch doesn't bother me to much because there cheap and easy to rebuild but other than that i'm looking for the good and bad on these trucks. My one concern is i'd have to travel to go get one and didn't know if they could handle 9 Hrs. of interstate travel or not. Thanks for any help.



There worth every penny just try to get a LR3 and mileage should be between 50 /60 K no more those engines need major work after 80k no matter how they were maintained


----------



## lxt

Depends on how many pennies your spending?? not a big fan of the 366 its a pig all around, asplundh usually trades out every 5-7 years due to utilities not wanting trucks older than that on their property.

Be careful with any of there stuff, check the boom pins!!!!! not to mention raise the dump bed & see how it holds alot of those units had bad seals on the dump pistons. CHECK THE CLUTCH & ADJUSTMENT!!!


Good luck! diesel would be better!



LXT..................


----------



## Sunrise Guy

Watch out for those outfits that advertise huge inventories, online, and in the trades. I drove all day and night to check out a truck and chipper. The owners of the place assured me that the truck was fully reconditioned and had just had a brake job. Only a half-mile from the place, on a test drive, the brakes locked up and caught on fire! So much for their "quality reconditioning." The dump body, when up, revealed badly leaking cylinders. "Oh, that's nothing out of the ordinary" they told me.

These "nice guys" even tried to keep my deposit, but I assured them I would contest the charge to my credit card and I would prevail. They refunded the complete deposit.

These outfits spend their money on painting facilities, mostly, where they white-wash all trucks and chippers they buy so you're fooled into thinking you are getting a nice rig. No way!

Be careful.


----------



## Taxmantoo

Sunrise Guy said:


> I drove all day and night to check out a truck and chipper. The owners of the place assured me that the truck was fully reconditioned and had just had a brake job.



I hope you didn't drive all the way to Michigan for that.


----------



## TDunk

I would prefer a deisel, and have found a few, but they all seem to have high miles and the trucks look whooped. I definetly need a 60 FT. W.H. and i think those were all LRIII booms. The biggest thing i was worried about was the boom. I can do all the other work, but have never monkey'd with a boom. There's a place in Rockford IL, that seems to have some pretty good deals. Any where from 16K to 25K, for retired Asplundh trucks. Thanks for the help.


----------



## gr8scott72

taxmantoo said:


> I hope you didn't drive all the way to Michigan for that.



Yeah, sounds like a Harv special. lol


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> There worth every penny just try to get a LR3 and mileage should be between 50 /60 K no more those engines need major work after 80k no matter how they were maintained



I have the same boom as you treeclimber. Mine is rearmount and six wheel, it kicks some ass indeed.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

TDunk said:


> IMy one concern is i'd have to travel to go get one and didn't know if they could handle 9 Hrs. of interstate travel or not.




If it won't hold up to 9 hours of interstate travel, why would you think it will hold up to the stop & go driving of daily use? That's a LOT harder on a vehicle than 9 hours of toodling along the interstate!


----------



## jefflovstrom

I would make sure it has had an inspection. The papers should come with the truck. Our last inspection cost $3000.00 but if we sold a truck it would have the papers.
Jeff, CTSP


----------



## TDunk

BlueRidgeMark said:


> If it won't hold up to 9 hours of interstate travel, why would you think it will hold up to the stop & go driving of daily use? That's a LOT harder on a vehicle than 9 hours of toodling along the interstate!



What i ment was basicly if the top speed was 50 MPH, i don't want to have to rev the [email protected] out of it to try from getting ran over on the interstate. If i don't think the truck will mechaniclly hold up to the trip, there's no way i'd buy it and chance it.


----------



## Rftreeman

treeclimber101 said:


> There worth every penny just try to get a LR3 and mileage should be between 50 /60 K no more those engines need major work after 80k no matter how they were maintained


I just curious as to what you mean by "major work"........


----------



## tree MDS

Rftreeman said:


> I just curious as to what you mean by "major work"........



The only "major work" I would be doing to one of those motors is picking up the phone and dialing jasper with the vin#... those motors are only like $2500 remanufactured. I'm sorta hoping my 366 blows up so I can put the 427 in it like its supposed to have.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> The only "major work" I would be doing to one of those motors is picking up the phone and dialing jasper with the vin#... those motors are only like $2500 remanufactured. I'm sorta hoping my 366 blows up so I can put the 427 in it like its supposed to have.



Dude, Ask to look at the most recent BIT inspection and if all is good , OK! Still, I would check out how old the hoses are!! For real. 
Jeff, CTSP


----------



## treeclimber101

Rftreeman said:


> I just curious as to what you mean by "major work"........



An engine ....I have two one with a cat and one with a 366 and the cat has about 220K and the 366 has a little short of 58K and I bought it with 30K and I have noticed that 366 is now starting to nickle and dime me death , I would love to tear it out and throw in a 454 but than I my aswell move next door to a gas station to save that daily drive...


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> An engine ....I have two one with a cat and one with a 366 and the cat has about 220K and the 366 has a little short of 58K and I bought it with 30K and I have noticed that 366 is now starting to nickle and dime me death , I would love to tear it out and throw in a 454 but than I my aswell move next door to a gas station to save that daily drive...



Idiot in my opinion!
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Idiot in my opinion!
> Jeff



So you are a fan of the 454 or the 366 they are both pretty good engines..


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> So you are a fan of the 454 or the 366 they are both pretty good engines..



Damn good!, Would not use them for the production I need, but yeah, in my car or truck? hell yeah!
Jeff, CTSP


----------



## Rftreeman

treeclimber101 said:


> An engine ....I have two one with a cat and one with a 366 and the cat has about 220K and the 366 has a little short of 58K and I bought it with 30K and I have noticed that 366 is now starting to nickle and dime me death , I would love to tear it out and throw in a 454 but than I my aswell move next door to a gas station to save that daily drive...


my one ton chip truck has over 180k on it with the original gas engine and runs strong....

maintain them and don't beat the hell out of em and they will last....


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> So you are a fan of the 454 or the 366 they are both pretty good engines..



The 366 and 427 are tall deck big block chevy motors, made for big (or "medium duty") trucks. "Tall deck" refers to the longer stroke/lower rpm's. These only came in bigger trucks. 

What you are talking about is a smaller truck or car engine (to my knowledge anyway) with the 454. not the same deal, its all about torque..


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> The 366 and 427 are tall deck big block chevy motors, made for big (or "medium duty") trucks. "Tall deck" refers to the longer stroke/lower rpm's. These only came in bigger trucks.
> 
> What you are talking about is a smaller truck or car engine (to my knowledge anyway) with the 454. not the same deal, its all about torque..



Put up some pics of your puddlejumper , I love those 6x6 buckets they are tough looking , I always wondered if the 2 wheel drive can be set up if you found a transfer case and front rear ..... Someone told me the outrigger legs are longer if they have 4x4 are the full of sugar or what?


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> The 366 and 427 are tall deck big block chevy motors, made for big (or "medium duty") trucks. "Tall deck" refers to the longer stroke/lower rpm's. These only came in bigger trucks.
> 
> What you are talking about is a smaller truck or car engine (to my knowledge anyway) with the 454. not the same deal, its all about torque..


I dunno , to my knowledge which often ain't much there are some 454 out there with the forestry packages more so with the 4x4's and elevators the 366 could not get 6 tires moving enough to break through a wet paper bag...


----------



## jdemaris

tree MDS said:


> The 366 and 427 are tall deck big block chevy motors, made for big (or "medium duty") trucks. "Tall deck" refers to the longer stroke/lower rpm's. These only came in bigger trucks.



What "long stroke" are you referring to? The 366 and 427 truck engines have the same 3.7" stroke as a 396 or 427 in a car like a SS Chevelle or Vette.

The "tall deck" 366 and 427 medium-truck engines are tall because more room was made to add an extra piston ring to each piston. Pistons are 4/10ths of an inch longer, so the block was raised 4/10ths of an inch.

Bore and stroke is exactly the same in the low-deck and tall-deck engines.


----------



## newsawtooth

TDunk said:


> I'm looking at buying a used bucket truck sometime this year (with a chip box) to retire my other bucket with no box. There seems to be alot of '97-'00 Asplundh trucks coming up for sale, and was looking for some opinions on them. I know there all gassers witch doesn't bother me to much because there cheap and easy to rebuild but other than that i'm looking for the good and bad on these trucks. My one concern is i'd have to travel to go get one and didn't know if they could handle 9 Hrs. of interstate travel or not. Thanks for any help.



TDunk,

I drove my old orange truck from the coast of Oregon to Denver, roughly 40 hours of driving. There was plenty of time for quiet reflection at 50 MPH with no radio. I had the used truck dealer drop it off at the Chevy dealer and they gave me a full report for $250.00 before I decided to make an offer. Saves some headache, especially buying a truck over long distances. Gives you a little bargaining power as well.

For my money and operation, an old orange truck with 50K miles on it is a pretty good investment.


----------



## newsawtooth

jdemaris said:


> What "long stroke" are you referring to? The 366 and 427 truck engines have the same 3.7" stroke as a 396 or 427 in a car like a SS Chevelle or Vette.
> 
> The "tall deck" 366 and 427 medium-truck engines are tall because more room was made to add an extra piston ring to each piston. Pistons are 4/10ths of an inch longer, so the block was raised 4/10ths of an inch.
> 
> Bore and stroke is exactly the same in the low-deck and tall-deck engines.



Jdemaris,

Is the stroke in the 454 just longer than the 366? They put 454's in GMC Topkicks right? I see them advertised as such, so just wondering.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

you can always put a diesel in one after the gasser goes. That's the only reason I'd buy a nice _orange bloosom special_.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Sunrise Guy said:


> Watch out for those outfits that advertise huge inventories, online, and in the trades. I drove all day and night to check out a truck and chipper. The owners of the place assured me that the truck was fully reconditioned and had just had a brake job. Only a half-mile from the place, on a test drive, the brakes locked up and caught on fire! So much for their "quality reconditioning." The dump body, when up, revealed badly leaking cylinders. "Oh, that's nothing out of the ordinary" they told me.
> 
> These "nice guys" even tried to keep my deposit, but I assured them I would contest the charge to my credit card and I would prevail. They refunded the complete deposit.
> 
> These outfits spend their money on painting facilities, mostly, where they white-wash all trucks and chippers they buy so you're fooled into thinking you are getting a nice rig. No way!
> 
> Be careful.



Your visit to Clinton, IL.?


----------



## tree MDS

Bigus Termitius said:


> Your visit to Clinton, IL.?



Anyone wanna buy a nice set of simulators? Lol.


----------



## sgreanbeans

I have had 2 Asplundh trucks, both real good, check them out real good and dont buy the white washed ones, to many hidden issues, I paid under 20000 for mine, painted it my self for about a 1000, I have the 454 in the new one, old one had 366, to me, no huge diff, would rather have the Diesel. Just remember what they are and who operated them, never gonna find the diamond in the ruf, all of them are well used and worked hard. I never go over 55mph or 3500rpm, gonna have the 454 replaces with a real healthy one, then put flow masters on it so you can hear the nice throaty cam!
CHECK THE BOOM, truck parts are cheap, Boom parts are NOT!

Yes, I got them both at schmidys in Clinton, ILL, I am pretty close to them by location, they also know no to jack with me, I know those trucks better than most, so they have always treated me fair, they are after all used car salesmen, REMEMBER THAT!
They dont care about u, just want ur money and for u to leave after they get it!


----------



## jdemaris

newsawtooth said:


> Jdemaris,
> 
> Is the stroke in the 454 just longer than the 366? They put 454's in GMC Topkicks right? I see them advertised as such, so just wondering.



366, 396, 402, and 427 all have exactly the same stroke and it makes no difference if standard block or tall block. All have 3.7" of stroke.

427 and 502 both have a longer 4" stroke.

Tall deck blocks for trucks having more piston rings, longer pistons, and higher blocks to accomodate. No different in stroke. They DO have heavier cylinder walls and gear-drive camshafts.

Years back I put a tall-deck 427 in my SS Chevelle because I got it cheap. It was a real dog. I wanted to put a hot cam in it, but then found out the tall-block motors are gear-drive instead of chain drive.


----------



## jdemaris

jdemaris said:


> 427 and 502 both have a longer 4" stroke.




I meant to type "454s and 502s" have the 4" stroke. 427 has the shorter 3.7" stroke.


----------



## tree MDS

jdemaris said:


> What "long stroke" are you referring to? The 366 and 427 truck engines have the same 3.7" stroke as a 396 or 427 in a car like a SS Chevelle or Vette.
> 
> The "tall deck" 366 and 427 medium-truck engines are tall because more room was made to add an extra piston ring to each piston. Pistons are 4/10ths of an inch longer, so the block was raised 4/10ths of an inch.
> 
> Bore and stroke is exactly the same in the low-deck and tall-deck engines.



Sounds like you know what you're talking about.. I'll have to look into it today..

Any idea how the hp/torque compare between the 366 and the 427?? I have searched the web, as well as asked an engine shop, and a couple dealers. nbody seems to know..


----------



## Sunrise Guy

Bigus Termitius said:


> Your visit to Clinton, IL.?



Let's just say that you are a wise man, and leave it at that-----


----------



## jdemaris

tree MDS said:


> Sounds like you know what you're talking about.. I'll have to look into it today..
> 
> Any idea how the hp/torque compare between the 366 and the 427?? I have searched the web, as well as asked an engine shop, and a couple dealers. nbody seems to know..



You have to be careful to compare truck specs to truck specs, and not mix car specs with truck specs. That because cars often use momentary horsepower specs and trucks use steady horsepower specs which will often be 5-20% less.

Here are some 1970s specs, all in "truck talk." I'm pretty sure the 396s were low-block engines that were used in trucks. The rest are tall blocks.

366 - 8 to 1 compression, 235 horse @ 4000 RPM, 345 lb. torque @ 2600

396 - 9 to 1 compression, 310 horse @ 4800 RPM, 400 lb. torque @ 3200

396 - 11 to 1 compression, 375 horse @ 5600 RPM, 415 lb. torque @ 3600

366 - 10.2 to 1 compression, 325 horse @ 4800 RPM, 410 lb. torque @ 3200

427 - 8 to 1 compression, 260 horse @ 4000 RPM, 405 lb. torque @ 2600

The Asplundh truck I drove back in around 1968 had a 401 V-6 in it.
401 V-6 - 7.5 to 1, 237 horse @ 4000 RPM, 372 lbs. torque @ 1600 RPM

Some big-block car specs:

396 - 11 to 1 compression, 425 horse @ 6400 RPM, 415 lb. torque @ 4000

427 - 11 to 1 compression, 425 horse @ 5600 RPM, 460 lb. torque @ 3600


----------



## jefflovstrom

You got right.


----------



## tree MDS

jdemaris said:


> You have to be careful to compare truck specs to truck specs, and not mix car specs with truck specs. That because cars often use momentary horsepower specs and trucks use steady horsepower specs which will often be 5-20% less.
> 
> Here are some 1970s specs, all in "truck talk." I'm pretty sure the 396s were low-block engines that were used in trucks. The rest are tall blocks.
> 
> 366 - 8 to 1 compression, 235 horse @ 4000 RPM, 345 lb. torque @ 2600
> 
> 396 - 9 to 1 compression, 310 horse @ 4800 RPM, 400 lb. torque @ 3200
> 
> 396 - 11 to 1 compression, 375 horse @ 5600 RPM, 415 lb. torque @ 3600
> 
> 366 - 10.2 to 1 compression, 325 horse @ 4800 RPM, 410 lb. torque @ 3200
> 
> 427 - 8 to 1 compression, 260 horse @ 4000 RPM, 405 lb. torque @ 2600
> 
> The Asplundh truck I drove back in around 1968 had a 401 V-6 in it.
> 401 V-6 - 7.5 to 1, 237 horse @ 4000 RPM, 372 lbs. torque @ 1600 RPM
> 
> Some big-block car specs:
> 
> 396 - 11 to 1 compression, 425 horse @ 6400 RPM, 415 lb. torque @ 4000
> 
> 427 - 11 to 1 compression, 425 horse @ 5600 RPM, 460 lb. torque @ 3600



So I'm lacking 25 horse and 60 on the torque... seems like a big dif in a 31000 pound truck with only a five speed no? 

I wonder if it would make more sense to order a Jasper motor, or have one built. I dont have a 427 core, so I'm thinking about just buying a 427 TD and having it built (just saw one on CL dirt cheap). maybe even bump up the compression a bit. 

Any thoughs on this jd?


----------



## Bigus Termitius

tree MDS said:


> Anyone wanna buy a nice set of simulators? Lol.



LOL! Pimpin ain't easy!


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Sunrise Guy said:


> Let's just say that you are a wise man, and leave it at that-----


----------



## tree MDS

Bigus Termitius said:


> LOL! Pimpin ain't easy!



Realistically I still have to spend about 10k on my truck to get it to where I was duped into thinking it was at when I bought it.. 

Its been a while now, but I wish Clinton Ill. was a bit closer. I wouldn't mind playing some drive by frisbee with their office windows. lol.


----------



## mckeetree

tree MDS said:


> Realistically I still have to spend about 10k on my truck to get it to where I was duped into thinking it was at when I bought it..
> 
> Its been a while now, but I wish Clinton Ill. was a bit closer. I wouldn't mind playing some drive by frisbee with their office windows. lol.



If that guy ever goes out of business the chrome simulator and cheap white paint industries will go belly up.


----------



## gr8scott72

mckeetree said:


> If that guy ever goes out of business the chrome simulator and cheap white paint industries will go belly up.



No, Harv would have to go out of business too.


----------



## mattfr12

buddy bought a 1999 international diesel from smittys 2 weeks later had to put 5 grand in the motor. it had a 466D in it. i forget what was wrong but the block ended up having a crack in it allowing water to get in the oil. wich ended up burning up all kinds of stuff. needless to say the paint looked nice?


----------



## mojorisin

Not to come off like a prick, but be careful buying ANY major company equpiment. They go through a ton of help and a-lot of them don't give a crap about the company's stuff. Not to say some don't but you can get into MAJOR expenses when buying "fleet" equpment..


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

Rftreeman said:


> maintain them and don't beat the hell out of em and they will last....





Nah, that's too much work.


----------



## mckeetree

mattfr12 said:


> buddy bought a 1999 international diesel from smittys 2 weeks later had to put 5 grand in the motor. it had a 466D in it. i forget what was wrong but the block ended up having a crack in it allowing water to get in the oil. wich ended up burning up all kinds of stuff. needless to say the paint looked nice?



I actually tried to do some business with that guy and the main thing about him is he doesn't warranty anything for anything and he gets puffed up if you try to micro-analyze his definition of "reconditioned." I would have to say though, those old cheap orange trucks are probably about as good from him as anybody. Lots of places sell them and you can pay about what you want to for them depending on the dealer. Yes, I have bought them before and all of them have pretty much "had it" when you get them.


----------



## Mikecutstrees

*454 Asplundh Truck*

My truck was formerly an asplundh unit. Had it a little over a year now with no major issues, (Knock on wood). We take good care of it and it was went through before I got it. Drove it home 4 hours from PA with no problems. Its a dog but thats what I expected...... Mike


----------



## mattfr12

mckeetree said:


> I actually tried to do some business with that guy and the main thing about him is he doesn't warranty anything for anything and he gets puffed up if you try to micro-analyze his definition of "reconditioned." I would have to say though, those old cheap orange trucks are probably about as good from him as anybody. Lots of places sell them and you can pay about what you want to for them depending on the dealer. Yes, I have bought them before and all of them have pretty much "had it" when you get them.



exactly i would rather buy one that hasnt been all painted up and recontioned so call it? trust me thies companies are very good at covering stuff up. i dont wanna say that about all of them but i also dont like seeing people get screwed out of thier hard earned money on a pile.

when i worked for bartlett those bucket trucks we used where freakin beat man they where 2006+ internationals i wouldnt give you 20g's for one the way the booms where used.

inexperience operators swing logs into them and stuff.

i was gonna buy a reconditioned truck but the fear of mechanical problems drove me to new. and i baby my truck my boom barly has a scratch on it.

bartlett truck the booms where brown from being smashed into trees. 

PAINT can make anything look sweet.


----------



## sgreanbeans

I guess, after reading some of these post, that I was lucky when I went to Schmidtys, I didn't like the guys, but didnt need too, I too picked up on the puffiness, I was pointing out this and that, Also, called back to get some info on the Manuals, no help.They are not interested in that. I think they are all like that, they are not tree guys,but again, used car salesmen.That why I didn't want a painted one, I do have the cool simulators tho! They shiny!


----------



## mckeetree

sgreanbeans said:


> I too picked up on the puffiness






Yeah, it's hard to miss that around there.


----------



## ropensaddle

Ask them for the boom to have a certified inspection done if that's your only concern. I worked a brand new 94 topkick bucket in 94 they were not bad but to me high ranger is way more durable.


----------



## ILLINOISTREEMAN

mckeetree said:


> Yeah, it's hard to miss that around there.



The younger guy was the more pleasant of the 2.


----------



## mckeetree

ILLINOISTREEMAN said:


> The younger guy was the more pleasant of the 2.



Why? Was that you?


----------



## treeclimber101

Is the tranny different from a 366 to a 454 or the 427 in these trucks ? Oh I'm sorry a 97 gmc 7500...


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> Is the tranny different from a 366 to a 454 or the 427 in these trucks ? Oh I'm sorry a 97 gmc 7500...



Not certain about the 454 but I am fairly certain the 366 and 427 are the same block just head and possibly stroke&bore changes. I am more inclined to own fords.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Is the tranny different from a 366 to a 454 or the 427 in these trucks ? Oh I'm sorry a 97 gmc 7500...



I'm pretty sure all chevy (gas) v8 blocks have the same bolt pattern for the bellhousing, big block, tall deck big block, and even small block.. one of the many joys of being a chevy guy, that sadly, ford people will never know.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

tree MDS said:


> Realistically I still have to spend about 10k on my truck to get it to where I was duped into thinking it was at when I bought it..
> 
> Its been a while now, but I wish Clinton Ill. was a bit closer. I wouldn't mind playing some drive by frisbee with their office windows. lol.



I know that feeling.

10 yrs ago I would have said that dirty deeds done dirt cheap and I'm less than an hour away, but vengeance doesn't suit me too well anymore. I just end up feeling lesser for it and sorry for the poor pathetic victim of my wrath and fury. But it sure feels good for a moment....too good. I mostly chose bodily harm in these situations and knew well that all was fair. It was a rare occurrence, as I never went looking to start fights. The old man and martial artists taught me to finish them instead and I suppose this is where I justified my reprisals for awhile.

I didn't mess with anyone's ride, but not above something like painting "Lemonade Stand" or "Fresh Lemons! 1,500,000 cents and up!" across the front of such a place as this. Which might be a fitting weekly reprise for this gonzo.

He likes JJ Kane auctions, but you didn't here that from me.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Looking at a 50' platform height utility today....diesel motor, coop maintained. Needs paint....I can handle that.


----------



## ILLINOISTREEMAN

mckeetree said:


> Why? Was that you?



No, I looked at trucks there last year.


----------



## ropensaddle

tree MDS said:


> I'm pretty sure all chevy (gas) v8 blocks have the same bolt pattern for the bellhousing, big block, tall deck big block, and even small block.. one of the many joys of being a chevy guy, that sadly, ford people will never know.



Lmfao thats because us ford guys don't have to change our motors every other oil change:hmm3grin2orange: PS: my 66 still has the original FE big block you know the one that always pulled them chevy's outs the mud lol.


----------



## electrictrimmer

I currently work for asplundh now and have used and ran their equipment. I can say this, they don't get the maintance they deserve because its all about production with utility work. they get worked every day and maintained little. We get a yearly bucket inspection and oil changed every 3000. Everything else we maintain ourselves....fuel pump, alt, starter anything we can fix we do. these trucks arn't that bad, they will run 65 on the interstate and these trucks are always traveling long distances for storm work, sometimes driving 16 hours straight. I definitly would not hesitate to buy one of them. All of our trucks are 02' and higher and they oldest truck has 49000 miles on it. For that money you should be able to get a sweet bucket. good luck


----------



## newsawtooth

*Dumb questions*

Hey Electric Trimmer,

So, I have one of your companie's old trucks, a 97 TopKick with a mancab. The mancab was filled with old lottery tickets, they must work you guys so hard that the lottery seems like a good investment. Just Kidding. There is a rack sort of thing with slots on the driver side wall in the mancab, I cannot figure out what it was for. Also there were half a dozen steel rods with flat ends and pointy ends, can't figure out what those were for either. I can post pictures if my descriptions make no sense. Rope, you worked for big orange, maybe you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## jefflovstrom

newsawtooth said:


> Hey Electric Trimmer,
> 
> Also there were half a dozen steel rods with flat ends and pointy ends, can't figure out what those were for either.
> 
> Probably to insert in the cargo boxes to keep from someone breaking into you stuff.
> Jeff


----------



## beowulf343

newsawtooth said:


> Hey Electric Trimmer,
> 
> So, I have one of your companie's old trucks, a 97 TopKick with a mancab. The mancab was filled with old lottery tickets, they must work you guys so hard that the lottery seems like a good investment. Just Kidding. There is a rack sort of thing with slots on the driver side wall in the mancab, I cannot figure out what it was for. Also there were half a dozen steel rods with flat ends and pointy ends, can't figure out what those were for either. I can post pictures if my descriptions make no sense. Rope, you worked for big orange, maybe you know what I'm talking about.



The rack is to hold your saws, you can insert them bar down into the slots.
The rods, like said above are to pin up your trucks. If you look around the mancab floor, there should be a hole on the driver's side that you can drop a pin into for the saw boxes on that side, and there is also a hole on the other side near the water cooler if i remember correctly. Then if you lift the dump bed, you should see a couple more holes on the boxes that you can drop a pin in and a long rod is used to pin the mancab door.


----------



## electrictrimmer

the rack behind the driver side probably at one time had hooks on it to hang gear..ropes, saddles etc and the pins are for pinning the truck up for extra protection. Those trucks are nice trucks and your right about the lotto tickets....its the only way out!


----------



## Ertreesurgeon

TDunk said:


> I'm looking at buying a used bucket truck sometime this year (with a chip box) to retire my other bucket with no box. There seems to be alot of '97-'00 Asplundh trucks coming up for sale, and was looking for some opinions on them. I know there all gassers witch doesn't bother me to much because there cheap and easy to rebuild but other than that i'm looking for the good and bad on these trucks. My one concern is i'd have to travel to go get one and didn't know if they could handle 9 Hrs. of interstate travel or not. Thanks for any help.



I work at asplundh. Some foreman take better care of their trucks then others. Their used to be a lot of idling in the winter months. But now our trucks are fitted with a nifty gps so they can micro manage us more. So trucks that have 50,000- really have like 100,000. They also have slipped on routine maintenance and only fix it when it breaks. Even oil changes are rare. Booms are safe though.


----------



## Ertreesurgeon

newsawtooth said:


> Hey Electric Trimmer,
> 
> So, I have one of your companie's old trucks, a 97 TopKick with a mancab. The mancab was filled with old lottery tickets, they must work you guys so hard that the lottery seems like a good investment. Just Kidding. There is a rack sort of thing with slots on the driver side wall in the mancab, I cannot figure out what it was for. Also there were half a dozen steel rods with flat ends and pointy ends, can't figure out what those were for either. I can post pictures if my descriptions make no sense. Rope, you worked for big orange, maybe you know what I'm talking about.



The pins are to lock all the bins while the dump is up. And the box with the slots is for handsaws.


----------



## ropensaddle

Ertreesurgeon said:


> I work at asplundh. Some foreman take better care of their trucks then others. Their used to be a lot of idling in the winter months. But now our trucks are fitted with a nifty gps so they can micro manage us more. So trucks that have 50,000- really have like 100,000. They also have slipped on routine maintenance and only fix it when it breaks. Even oil changes are rare. Booms are safe though.



Yup I had a top kick brand spanking new in 91 had like 300 miles on it from des moins to Ar.
It was like new when I left. Two months later it was toast! It was beat up then the guy that took it over let debris build up behind the cab and the way they build pony motor exhaust it caught fire and burnt the hoses off before they got it out! If I bought one I would re-route pony exhaust.


----------



## rtsims

Wanted to bump this thread and see if everyone is happy with there trucks. My 97 c7500 has been a champ. Just got the pony motor running, it pers like my Ol lady's kitten now!


----------



## climberjones

jdemaris said:


> 366, 396, 402, and 427 all have exactly the same stroke and it makes no difference if standard block or tall block. All have 3.7" of stroke.
> 
> 427 and 502 both have a longer 4" stroke.
> 
> Tall deck blocks for trucks having more piston rings, longer pistons, and higher blocks to accomodate. No different in stroke. They DO have heavier cylinder walls and gear-drive camshafts.
> 
> Years back I put a tall-deck 427 in my SS Chevelle because I got it cheap. It was a real dog. I wanted to put a hot cam in it, but then found out the tall-block motors are gear-drive instead of chain drive.


Ive got the 94 model f 700 is there a sure fire way to tell what size the motor is by looking it has the lr3 unit! thanks


----------



## RAG66

Nice to read about some of the experience with these xfleet trucks. I have been wanting one for so long and just waiting for the right deal and a bit more capital. The local dealer gets them in from time to time. He actually goes through the truck and fixes safety related items. He was a career mechanic on this style of truck and does know what's going on. He gets a lot of money for a unit but you get what you pay for too I have seen his offerings and they are excellent. Boom is certified weather you want it or not, like the entire rest of the truck could be in tough shape but the boom gets certified regardless, you have NO choice. He claims that is non negotiable to cover his liability. As for the gas motor, if the motor goes out, I would put in a 502 crate motor or rebuild the current motor with a different cam. A gas V-8 power range has mostly to do with proper cam selection in relation to gear ratio and type of application.... low end torque vs. high rpm high horse power.


----------



## treeclimber101

I have a 97 7500 , with the 366/427 heavy cam and I love it , I mean its not built for speed but it has been a decent truck , the boom is nice too , hesitant to say this but almost bullet proof ! As a matter of fact I just looked at the exact same truck today .


----------



## treebilly

get an ariel and dialetcric test cert on the boom and use judgement on the truck. You need to be certified to work on booms. I know they're just hoses and pins but osha don't see it that way. Booms get costly quick if they're out of compliance


----------



## RAG66

Just talked to the local guy and he said Asplundh is not retireing the buckets as quickly as they had in the past. He had a 1999 GMC gas truck 60ft WH. After paint and full inspection, new tires, brakes, certified boom, he sold it for $32500.00! I asked if he had any more inventory and he said no...


----------



## jefflovstrom

RAG66 said:


> Just talked to the local guy and he said Asplundh is not retireing the buckets as quickly as they had in the past. He had a 1999 GMC gas truck 60ft WH. After paint and full inspection, new tires, brakes, certified boom, he sold it for $32500.00! I asked if he had any more inventory and he said no...



LOL!,,, That is what I would say!
Jeff


----------



## RAG66

What do you mean Jeff?


----------

